# Architect7 are still looking for odr set??



## rutger (Jul 8, 2014)

i know that this isnt the normal way but i just joint this forum and i cant contact any person yet so i need to post at least one item 
if you know Architect7 or you are and read this please bring me in contact whit him 

regards rutger


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey literally just daw this post lol. No longer looking for the older ODR stuff but let me know if you have access to newer stuff. Thanks!


----------

